
Another 1.006M Americans filed new unemployment claims last week - paulpauper
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/jobless-claims-coronavirus-unemployment-week-ended-august-22-2020-181644541.html
======
syspec
> the weekly new jobless claims sum of 1 million remained far above the
> 665,000 new claims filed at the pre-pandemic high in March 2009.

That really puts it into perspective

~~~
zalkota
But most of these jobs are only temporarily gone.

~~~
ulfw
And you know that because...?

~~~
ls612
Because net employment is down around 15M since the start of the pandemic,
while there have been over 40M gross unemployment claims since March.

------
exabrial
Just a data point: A lot of people I now are filing unemployment and working
for cash or other part time jobs. Some people aren't even looking for jobs.
Because of my bias, I personally don't take these numbers too seriously.

